# مواصفات زيوت الهيدروليك وانواع شهاداتها المتوسطه والحديثه



## محمدجاسم العامري (18 نوفمبر 2009)

_زيوت أنظمة الهيدروليك وتحتوي هذه الزيوت على مواد تحمي من التآكل والأكسدة والصدأ ، تتميز باستقرارية عالية بسبب تصنيعها من زيوت ذات أساس بارافيني ، موصى بها لمحركات الحركة الذاتية والمكونات الصناعية كما يوصى بها بشكل خاص للتطبيقات الصناعية وتشمل المكائن الانشائية الثقيلة،الكابسات ، والمكائن الانشائية المتحركة ، كذلك مكائن حقن البلاستك ، مكائن السحب ، ضاغطات الهواء _
*100**68**46**32**0,886**0,882**0,879**0,876**15C GR/ML**الوزن النوعي**105**68**46**32**40C, CST**اللزوجة**12**9**6,9**5,4**100C, CST**اللزوجة**101**105**105**108**دليل اللزوجةİ**-23**-25**-25**-25**C**نقطة الجريان**245**240**225**216**C**نقطة الاشتعال**0,5**0,5**0,5**0,5**mgKOH/g**التحييد**1B**1B**1B**1B**3h/100°C**تآكل النحاس **صالح**صالح**صالح**صالح**أختبار الصدأ**20/0**10/0**10/0**5/0**أختبار الرغوة**11**11**11**11**أختبار معهد مكونات المحرك للأ ثقال**تصنيف شهادات الهيدروليك هي دن 51524 الثالث وعلى آيزو 6743 / 4 ،أن أف إي 48ـ 603 و 60ـ 203 ، أج في ومطابق لمواصفات محركات فايكر موبيل **معهد الطاقة الامريكي*

_وهو زيت يحتوي على مكونات تحمي من الصدأ ، الأكسدة والتآكل ، وهو يتميز باستقرارية عالية بسبب تصنيعه من زيوت ذات أساس بارافيني ، يوصى به لاي نوع من الأنظمة الصناعية الهيدروليكية والأنظمة الهيدروليكية المتحركة كذلك للتطبيقات الصناعية وتشمل المكائن الانشائية الثقيلة، الكابسات ، والمكائن الانشائية المتحركة ، ضاغطات الهواء ، يوصى بزيت الهيدروليك الممتاز في عمليات تغير درجات الحرارة ضمن معدلات واسعة ، وبسبب خاصيته العالية للأنتشار فأنه يوفر تنظيم النظام وهو يحمي من التآكل والصدأ_ 
_*100*__*68*__*46*__*32*__*0,886*__*0,882*__*0,879*__*0,876*__*15C GR/ML*__*الوزن النوعي*__*105*__*68*__*46*__*32*__*40C, CST*__*اللزوجة*__*12*__*9*__*6,9*__*5,4*__*100C, CST*__*اللزوجة*__*101*__*105*__*105*__*108*__*دليل اللزوجةİ*__*-23*__*-25*__*-25*__*-25*__*C*__*نقطة الجريان*__*245*__*240*__*225*__*216*__*C*__*نقطة الاشتعال*__*0,5*__*0,5*__*0,5*__*0,5*__*mgKOH/g*__*التحييد*__*1B*__*1B*__*1B*__*1B*__*3h/100°C*__*تآكل النحاس *__*صالح*__*صالح*__*صالح*__*صالح*__*أختبار الصدأ*__*20/0*__*10/0*__*10/0*__*5/0*__*أختبار الرغوة*__*11*__*11*__*11*__*11*__*أختبار معهد مكونات المحرك للأ ثقال*__*تصنيف دن 51524 الثالث وعلى آيزو 6743 / 4 ،أن أف إي 48ـ 603 و 60ـ 203 ، أج في ومطابق لمواصفات محركات فايكر موبيل *__*معهد الطاقة الامريكي*_


----------



## noor_2002 (22 نوفمبر 2009)

*الله يوفقك*​


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 مارس 2011)

مشكور على المرور


----------



## apmc_engineer (3 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (3 أكتوبر 2011)

apmc_engineer قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


_ مشكور اخي الغالي على المرور _​


----------



## ابو حسناء (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى الفاضل بارك الله فيك 
ارغب فى معلومات عن الانتاج ازيت الهيدروليمك فى نطاق المشروع الصغير لشاب مبتداء
وجزاك الله خيرا على تفضلك الدائم بتقديم العلم النافع


----------



## ابو حسناء (29 يناير 2012)

سيدى الفاضل محمد العامري السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اولا اعتزر اعتذر لحضرتك جدا عن خطئى بالاسم 
ثانيا : اشكرك شكرا جزيلا على سرعة الرد والاهتمام 
ثالثا : انا لم امدح شياء غير موجود فما وجتة منك من حسن خلق وسرعة استجابة بالإجابة اكد لى ما توقعتة من ما انت اهلة 
رابعا : سؤالى عن انتاج زيت الهيدروليك من الديزل ( الوقود )
ليس من زيت الديزل. 
خامسا : المصنع الصينى الذى اشرت الية هل لتصفية الزيت المستخدم واعادة تدويرة ام لإنتاج زيت الهيدرولك
واخيرا ... لا اعرف كيف اشكرك على الاهتمام والنصيحة... ولاكن اسال الله ان يكون دعائى لك بظهر الغيب هو ما تجدة فى صحيفتك 
اخيك محمود رياض .... مصرى


----------



## ابراهيم ناظم (29 يناير 2012)

سلام 
هل يمكن استخدام الزيت ذو المواصفات المذكورة لاغراض تسخين خزانات المنتوج في المصافي 
ام هناك نوع خاص لذلك . مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (8 فبراير 2012)

ابراهيم ناظم قال:


> سلام
> هل يمكن استخدام الزيت ذو المواصفات المذكورة لاغراض تسخين خزانات المنتوج في المصافي
> ام هناك نوع خاص لذلك . مع الشكر والتقدير


 لا يمكن ان يكون هذا الزيت للتسخين والتدوير لكن يوجد زيوت تدوير تعمل في مجال نقل الحرارة بالمبادلات


----------

